# Cabelas Beard Buster



## killNgrill (Apr 10, 2005)

Borrowed the Cabelas Beard Buster EZ Chair combo from JBird227. I dont know how i ever hunted turkey without one. You could sit in it for hours. Nice padded seat, sits up on its own(you dont need a tree to lean against), nice big bag in back to put stuff in. Also if you flip the seat back while your walking you can stick your gun sideways back there and dont have to carry it. $39.99 Bout to get me one


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 10, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/purchase/products-found.jhtml?_requestid=37218


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 11, 2005)

KG, find that link again, your link does not work and I could not find the seat???

Jim


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 11, 2005)

*Jim*

Thanks for letting me know, we have had probelms with linking to that seat, the best way to find it is put in  CP-227079  in the search and it should come up.
killNgrill


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 11, 2005)

That seat is sweet. Its not really a vest, doesnt have all the pockets and stuff all over. It just has a bag on the back, big enough to fit a turkey in. The seat is very nice, A little hard at first, but after you go out once or twice is gets softer. Best $40 I have spent on Turkey hunting in a long time!


----------



## h20fowlin (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the Little Big Horn "Limb Hanger"......best vest ive used so far.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 23, 2005)

You're gonna have to find it somewhere other than cabela's. When I put that # in it said it was no longer available.


----------



## JBird227 (May 17, 2005)

Try emailing them and asking them, There has been several things i have bought from there that I could not find on the internet and in the magizine.


----------

